# Tessie is not herself... sick puppy. what could be wrong?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She was fine today, went on a long walk and was her normal happy playful self. I went to work and then my boyfriend called me because Tess was acting off. He went to go let both the mutts outside and she ran away from him and cowered in her kennel. He got her out finally and was cuddling her, but normally she loves snuggling and will lay on you for hours. She is so restless, won't stay in the same position for more than a couple seconds. Not playing or outgoing with us but I did catch her harassing my old kitty.. jumping on him and licking his face. She is not lethargic, vomiting, in obvious pain. I don't think she has diarrhea. I saw her vaccuuming the floor for crumbs where I made a sandwich so she still has an appetite. She normally sleeps a lot (IGs can be lazy) but she will not close her eyes. Her ears are back like they are when she is shy or doesn't like something, and her tail is being held low almost between her legs. My boyfriend said nothing he saw would have scared her and she was walking loose around the house.

She will be going to the vet tomorrow if she is still like this.. but I'm worried. I have her in her kennel for the night. I miss my little nighttime snuggle bug


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> She was fine today, went on a long walk and was her normal happy playful self. I went to work and then my boyfriend called me because Tess was acting off. He went to go let both the mutts outside and she ran away from him and cowered in her kennel. He got her out finally and was cuddling her, but normally she loves snuggling and will lay on you for hours. She is so restless, won't stay in the same position for more than a couple seconds. Not playing or outgoing with us but I did catch her harassing my old kitty.. jumping on him and licking his face. She is not lethargic, vomiting, in obvious pain. I don't think she has diarrhea. I saw her vaccuuming the floor for crumbs where I made a sandwich so she still has an appetite. She normally sleeps a lot (IGs can be lazy) but she will not close her eyes. Her ears are back like they are when she is shy or doesn't like something, and her tail is being held low almost between her legs. My boyfriend said nothing he saw would have scared her and she was walking loose around the house.
> 
> She will be going to the vet tomorrow if she is still like this.. but I'm worried. I have her in her kennel for the night. I miss my little nighttime snuggle bug


You may want to wait a bit before taking the dog to the vet if there are no obvious physical symptoms of a problem (vomiting, the runs, not eating, etc.) It sounds like she had a scare & will need to get over it, which she'll do if you just treat her normally. 

JMHO,


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It does sound like she got a good fright. How old is she? Maybe a fear period? Doesn't take much sometime to startle the little ones.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Liz and SubMariner that it does sound like a scare....she is around 14-ish weeks old right?

I know with all of my guys that was some of the worst "OMG BOOGEYMAN" times of their life! And Brody would take a few days to get over a scare(this was a dog who was indoors all of the time, and he would just suddenly be walking, see his shadow and freak out and not hardly eat or come out of the bedroom for 2 days!:yuck::tongue1 He got over it though and is now my little fearless tank!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is 14 weeks today! She pooped today and it was hard and crumbly and she strained- wonder if constipation can cause restlessness. Otherwise, I agree about the fright thing. She is back to normal, thankfully. 

I know IGs can be timid dogs, but so are shelties and my sheltie is and always was completely fearless and confident. I guess every dog has their own personality!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> She is 14 weeks today! She pooped today and it was hard and crumbly and she strained- wonder if constipation can cause restlessness. Otherwise, I agree about the fright thing. She is back to normal, thankfully.
> 
> I know IGs can be timid dogs, but so are shelties and my sheltie is and always was completely fearless and confident. I guess every dog has their own personality!


Constipation can DEFINITELY cause restlessness!:nod: I would guess it was a mix of the fright and constipation since she appeared to be! So here is to hoping that she will be back to her normal Tessie self!!:biggrin:


And ya know I know what you mean, Border Collies are also generally a timid breed, but Rhett will stand up to anything! I mean as in when we walked a couple weeks ago we passed a yard with 2 nice BIGG yellow Labs in it, they where barking, growling and frothing at their measly little 4' chain link fence.....and Rhett's hackles went up and he stood his ground, between me and them, until I told him to leave it...and he was only just 4 months old at the time!!:smile:


----------

